

The Great American Bubble Machine - pathik
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/story/29127316/the_great_american_bubble_machine

======
tokenadult
Submitted before as print version, defeating the duplicate detector:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=914827>

And submitted even earlier by link from blog:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=673610>

Hacker News thread about another columnist's take down of this piece:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=698421>

------
pathik
Just unearthed this article from my bookmarks. Very interesting read,

